
Jeeves: A Programming Language for Automatically Enforcing Privacy [pdf] (2012) - yeukhon
https://projects.csail.mit.edu/jeeves/talks/popl2012_jeeves.pdf
======
yeukhon
The official page:
[https://projects.csail.mit.edu/jeeves/about.php](https://projects.csail.mit.edu/jeeves/about.php)

